# Secure boot in the UEFI  of  board mother, is possible to install FreeBSD in UEFI of secure boot?



## teo (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi community,

In Windows 10, Microsoft will leave to election of the manufacturers the option of activated/deactivated in the UEFI, what would happen if the manufacturers leave a single option of enabled  the UEFI? Will it be possible to install FreeBSD in UEFI of secure boot?


----------



## protocelt (Mar 25, 2015)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/SecureBoot


----------

